# مساعدة عن تقسيم pcm



## امير المحبة (7 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الكرام
أبحث عن ملف تفصيلي يشرح PCMوكيفية تقسيمة الى time slot في نظام GSM


----------



## salmeen56 (16 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع رائع يا أخي .


----------



## * AishA * (16 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
أميرالمحبة ،، هذا ملف فيه شرح مفصل عن pcm 
>> أسأل الله أن ينفعك به.​


----------



## عبدالرحيم صديق (27 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهتم بهذا الموضوع ولكن فى ال gsm
نستخدم gmsk (guess minimum shift keying(


----------

